# pci slot 5:0: unknown device "virtio-9p"



## Remington (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm running FreeBSD 11.2 and I'm getting this error "pci slot 5:0: unknown device virtio-9p" after executing:


```
bhyve -A -H -P \
-s 0:0,hostbridge \
-s 1:0,lpc \
-s 2:0,virtio-net,tap0,mac=58:9c:fc:07:54:08 \
-s 3:0,virtio-blk,./disk0.img \
-s 5:0,virtio-9p,hostshare=/mnt/test,ro \
-l com1,stdio \
-c 2 -m 1024M ubuntu
```

I already recompiled FreeBSD base system with "WITHOUT_CAPSICUM=yes" in /etc/src.conf

Ubuntu works perfectly in Bhyve without the virtio-9p.

I'm not sure what I am missing.


----------



## Ole (Dec 13, 2018)

Perhaps you lack the most important code for p9 from https://reviews.freebsd.org/D10335 ? p9fs is still missing in the official FreeBSD/bhyve source tree


----------

